# Please recommend a commentary?



## jenson75 (Jul 5, 2005)

d


----------



## just_grace (Jul 5, 2005)

*Good reading...*

The Interpreters Bible with the Interpreters Dictionary of the Bible, I have it in 'codex'  and digital format. It's expensive, especially if you buy the 'New version ' I think the old is better.

I can burn a disc for you if you wish. I love the books, it's so rich with it's illustrations etc and depth of knowledge.
http://www.cokesbury.com/

Get e-sword too, lots of really good stuff in that.
http://www.e-sword.net


----------



## Arch2k (Jul 5, 2005)

*Go Puritan!!!*

Edward Reynolds

http://www.trinitybookservice.org/80767.html


----------



## crhoades (Jul 5, 2005)

Something old: Charles Bridges - Geneva
Something new: Tremper Longman - NICOT


----------

